# Priority Service



## rwestie37 (Jun 30, 2012)

Maybe it's because my brain is on overload or I just missed it but where do I pay for priority service for my UK spouse visa? There wasn't an option when paying for it online when submitting my application. 

Anyone on here know where? And, if it's worth it?


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

rwestie37 said:


> Maybe it's because my brain is on overload or I just missed it but where do I pay for priority service for my UK spouse visa? There wasn't an option when paying for it online when submitting my application.
> 
> Anyone on here know where? And, if it's worth it?


Lol, it's VERY easy to miss-I did, and waited an agonising 28 business days for my application to be processed.

You are the US citizen (USC), and your husband is the UKC, right? So your application will go to UKBA NYC. Have you already submitted, paid your application, and booked your biometrics?

If yes, then:

*The priority service is priceless*-you get an answer on a simple, straightforward application within 48 hours (generally, as stated, not if they find something in your application that moves it from 'simple' to 'not-simple'). They receive your package with a statement on the outside of the package noting it is for the priority processing, and they fast track from the door.

What happens is this:

As soon as you have all of your supporting documents organised (photocopies of all originals, print-out of application, bank statements, etc ), and have attended your biometrics appointment, you decide, 'Yes, I'm ready to send this off!'

It's a *good idea to do this first thing in the morning of the day you are ready to send everything off to the UKBA NYC*.

So you go online, back to the WorldBridge site and use your log-in to access your application and payment page. 

You look on the side navigation bar for the words 'priority' or 'premium' processing-it may say 'additional services', and click to the priority processing payment page.

You pay $300, and follow all of the instructions on that page VERY carefully.

You will be instructed to print out your receipt, place the receipt on top of all your other paperwork, and to write something along the lines of 'PRIORITY PROCESSING' on the outside of the package; the print-out will have the instructions.

The most important one being *you must send the package to UKBA NYC the same day that you pay for the priority processing*.

Well worth the price, they will receive your package, fast-track it due to the writing on the outside and the receipt inside, and email you that they've received and opened your package. Unless they find something in your application that will delay a determination, you will have a determination within 48 hours of them sending that first email.


----------



## mehemlynn (Nov 16, 2011)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> Lol, it's VERY easy to miss-I did, and waited an agonising 28 business days for my application to be processed.
> 
> You are the US citizen (USC), and your husband is the UKC, right? So your application will go to UKBA NYC. Have you already submitted, paid your application, and booked your biometrics?
> 
> ...



Hi AIS,

Quick question, we have an afternoon biometrics appt. outside our hometown (2 hr drive), do we get the biometrics back at the appt? I was planning to send it all from the city I'm getting my biometrics done in. So buy and pay for priority processing, do biometrics, and ship it in one day, but in that order. Any reason I can't do it that way?

M


----------



## rwestie37 (Jun 30, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> Lol, it's VERY easy to miss-I did, and waited an agonising 28 business days for my application to be processed.
> 
> You are the US citizen (USC), and your husband is the UKC, right? So your application will go to UKBA NYC. Have you already submitted, paid your application, and booked your biometrics?
> 
> ...


I must say, you're a genius!! I am SO glad I found this website, this whole ordeal has been so difficult, just being separated from my husband has been bad enough, on top of this madness!!

Yes, I am the US Citizen, hubby the UK Citizen and I am here in the US. I also read online that I print my online application AFTER my biometrics appointment. I went ahead and printed it the day I paid for my application. Does this matter?

I also have organized all my documents in a binder, have an index in the beginning and labels that corresponde to the index. So, I need to make copies of all my supporting documents as well and where would I put these? I just want them to open up my binder and think "wow this american chick has it so easy for us to go through, lets grant her a visa"! LOL that and I don't want any unncessary confusion.


----------



## hkbiscuit (Jun 2, 2012)

I paid for the priority service, but my answer hasn't come yet. UKBA received my application on 7/1, and of course there was a holiday on 7/4....from my understanding, the UKBA will process non-settlement visa's within 48 hours, but settlement visas take up to 15 business days. Is this correct?


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

*@Mehemlynn--*yes, you get the biometrics booking confirmation sheet back, signed off, and ready to slip into the envelope with your other hard copies. The trouble is you have to pay AND ship the same day, and an afternoon biometrics appointment might follow Murphy's Law (anything that can go wrong, will), and you for whatever reason (traffic, system failure at the DHS application support centre, traffic...) don't make it from the app centre to the courier offices in time.

How are you shipping? USPS is actually reliable but really time constrained-to send a priority express piece you have to go to an open Post Office and queue, etc.

Depending on where your appointment is, it might be possible to make it into a Kinkos to ship FedEx. Too, with UPS and FedEx you can pre-purchase the envelope with the tracking number, etc, and then drop your packet into any of their conveniently located drop boxes. Both companies usually have their latest pick-up from those boxes by seven pm. 

*@RWestie37--*did you read on the UKBA/WorldBridge site not to print the application until after the biometrics appointment, or was that admonition on one of the expat sites not connected with the UKBA? If you didn't read it on the UKBA site, you can safely ignore that don't print advice. If you're worried about it, use your log-in to reprint the app after you attend your biometrics appointment, I think you'll find it's completely the same as the first one you printed.

The UKBA staffer who opens your packet in NYC is going to strip your neatly organised paperwork out of the binder/sleeve protectors/binder clips/tabbed sections/elastic bands, and reorganise it all according to their system.

Most important is that when he/she does that organising, he/she will be checking to be sure each original is crisply photocopied. The UKBA NYC wants your photocopies immediately following its original to speed up the process of organising your app and supporting documents, and putting it in the queue for the Entry Clearance Officer (ECO).

*@HKBiscuit--*settlement visas with the premium, priority processing fee paid should only take 48 hours from receipt of UKBA acknowledgment email, so it's a little worrisome that you haven't heard anything. 

If you paid for priority service, and marked the OUTSIDE of the package the way the instructions read, your package, received in NYC on the 1st (Sunday) should have been signed for on the 2nd (Monday) and fast-tracked.

You should have received a confirmation acknowledgment on the 3rd, and probably a determination email on the 6th.

That's if you did label properly, and did place the receipt on top of the paperwork as directed. 

Did you track your package, and get a printable pdf or word.doc of the signature of the person at the UKBA who accepted your packet?


----------



## hkbiscuit (Jun 2, 2012)

I received a confirmation from UKBA saying that they received my package on Monday the 2nd, but haven't heard anything else yet. I know that I saw on the confirmation of receipt email that I would receive a determination within 15 business days. Should I be worried that I didn't get it in 48 hours? The confirmation email did say that non-settlement visas would get determinations within 48 hours, and settlements withing 15 business days.....

Oh man......

I'm following the thread on posting timelines, and it looks like other Priority settlement visa's have taken longer than 48 hours to get a determination also.....I hope I'm normal here.....


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

hkbiscuit said:


> I received a confirmation from UKBA saying that they received my package on Monday the 2nd, but haven't heard anything else yet. I know that I saw on the confirmation of receipt email that I would receive a determination within 15 business days. Should I be worried that I didn't get it in 48 hours? The confirmation email did say that non-settlement visas would get determinations within 48 hours, and settlements withing 15 business days.....
> 
> Oh man......
> 
> I'm following the thread on posting timelines, and it looks like other Priority settlement visa's have taken longer than 48 hours to get a determination also.....I hope I'm normal here.....


The 48 hours is still 'business' or 'working' so if there are holidays in there, it does stretch the time out. On the confirmation email you received, did it say:



> Dear Applicant,
> The package containing your UK visa application has been opened and your supporting documents organized in preparation for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer.
> 
> Please note UKBA customer service standards for all applications are: to complete 90% of visa applications (except settlement categories) in not more than three weeks, 98%in six weeks and 100% in 12 weeks.
> ...


With differences in the times on the customer service section, of course. This is a copy/paste of the one I received on a non-priority application in early May 2011.

Or did the email say something like 'due to the need to further investigate...your projected timeline is xxxx days'? 

If not, are you sure you wrote on the outside of the package that it was priority service? And put the receipt in correctly? 

With the receipt on the top of the inside bundle of app and supporting documents, you still should have made it into the priority queue-unless there was something they needed more time to look at.

If you check the current timeline, you'll see that priority applications are done in 48 hours (business hours): 

UK Border Agency news and updates

I'd be surprised if you don't hear something Monday or Tuesday; even with the holiday in the middle of the week, with priority processing paid for, you should have heard something Friday. 

Have you checked your spam folder?


----------



## hkbiscuit (Jun 2, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> The 48 hours is still 'business' or 'working' so if there are holidays in there, it does stretch the time out. On the confirmation email you received, did it say:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi, thanks for your quick response : ) My receipt was at the top of the bundle, and settlement priority service with the number on the outside of the envelope.....

This is what I got as a confirmation message from the UKBA.

Dear Applicant,

Your UK visa application has arrived safely at the UK Border Agency, New York and is currently being processed.


Priority Service:


Your application will be processed ahead of other visa applications. Under normal circumstances, non-settlement priority service applications will be processed within 48 hours. Settlement priority applications will be processed within 15 days (not including weekends or public holidays) from day of receipt at UK Border Agency visa section in USA.

Please note, as indicated in the terms of service, the amount paid for the priority service, as well as visa fees, is not refundable if the visa application is refused or, in exceptional cases, takes longer than 48 hours / 15 days to process the application.


You will receive further e-mails advising you of -


1. When your application reaches the next stage of the process; review by an Entry Clearance Officer, and

2. The outcome of your application. This e-mail will also provide you with details of your return package.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

hkbiscuit said:


> You will receive further e-mails advising you of -
> 
> 
> 1. When your application reaches the next stage of the process; review by an Entry Clearance Officer, and
> ...


We received those two emails at the same time, so don't worry if you don't hear immediately.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

hkbiscuit said:


> Hi, thanks for your quick response : ) My receipt was at the top of the bundle, and settlement priority service with the number on the outside of the envelope.....
> 
> This is what I got as a confirmation message from the UKBA.
> 
> ...


OK, so they recognised it as a priority app, and from what I'm reading in the email, they are using their usual disclaimer (timeline). So actually, it looks pretty good that you'll hear something tomorrow or Tuesday-I think. What's the date on the email?


----------



## hkbiscuit (Jun 2, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> OK, so they recognised it as a priority app, and from what I'm reading in the email, they are using their usual disclaimer (timeline). So actually, it looks pretty good that you'll hear something tomorrow or Tuesday-I think. What's the date on the email?



The email was dated Monday July 2.....getting more nervous here : S


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

From the link AAIS provided:

* Please note that the times listed above are indicative of the processing time for the majority of applications. Customers are asked to bear in mind that each application is unique and as such some may attract longer processing times than those listed above. Our globally agreed customer service standards and our recent performance against them can be found here.

There is no guarantee that priority applications will be processed in 48 hours.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Even with standard priority applications that don't require further investigation, there is a good chance that there has been a deluge of last-minute priority applicants trying to beat tonight's deadline.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

hkbiscuit said:


> The email was dated Monday July 2.....getting more nervous here : S


Don't be too nervous, as Nyclon points out, there's a disclaimer, a 'just-in-case'. And as 2FarApart points out, they're probably swamped.

Take some comfort knowing that they process (even priority) in order received. Meaning yours will be ahead of everything that came in after yours did. 

As I said, I'd be surprised if you don't hear something by Tuesday. Keep us posted!


----------



## hkbiscuit (Jun 2, 2012)

thank you everybody : )))


----------



## hkbiscuit (Jun 2, 2012)

haven't heard anything yet : S


----------



## mehemlynn (Nov 16, 2011)

hkbiscuit said:


> haven't heard anything yet : S


I looked today at the settlement priority service and they are listing the same as the email you got 15 days for settlement priority. I don't know what that means when the regular service is listing as 12 days. I hope you hear something soon. 

Mine will be following the end of this week and we have to leave our apt on Aug 31. I don't know if I need to plan on moving twice at this point :-(

M


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

hkbiscuit said:


> haven't heard anything yet : S




It'll be ok don't worry,you still have few days to go if they said 15 days! Did you send in the package yourself or did you use a service agent? I used Abriggs, they are so helpful and nice? They are hand delivering mine first thing tomorrow. I talked to one of their agents on the phone earlier today and she said that some applicants are getting results in 48 hours and the rest are about 12 to 15 days... She said it depended on how straightforward everything is... Good luck and fingers crossed!


----------



## hkbiscuit (Jun 2, 2012)

I sent the package in myself, via USPS Express mail....it arrived within 1 business day.
I wish I had been one of those with results within 48 hours, but I'm really glad to hear that I'm not the only one who is taking longer...thank you ddang!


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

hkbiscuit said:


> I sent the package in myself, via USPS Express mail....it arrived within 1 business day.
> I wish I had been one of those with results within 48 hours, but I'm really glad to hear that I'm not the only one who is taking longer...thank you ddang!


Was there anything not quite simple on your application, like maybe a divorce with/out children, bank statements printed off the 'Net, or anything? 

I am really hoping you hear something soon, the priority service for settlement applications is usually very reliable to the 48 hours and I'm so sorry you are having to wait longer! 

The whole point of paying that $300 is to get a speedier determination in a straightforward case, or a message from the UKBA as to why your determination is going to take a little longer to determine. I mean, I'm sure they are swamped with apps due to the deadline, but I'm equally sure that UKBA NYC has an excellent reputation for both processing quickly and notifying when they can't.


----------



## Zama (Apr 23, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> The whole point of paying that $300 is to get a speedier determination in a straightforward case, or a message from the UKBA as to why your determination is going to take a little longer to determine. I mean, I'm sure they are swamped with apps due to the deadline, but I'm equally sure that UKBA NYC has an excellent reputation for both processing quickly and notifying when they can't.


I just wonder why UKBA doesn't make this service available in all countries? For instance, in Kazakhstan we don't have such option and everyone has to wait the normal visa processing timeframe given on their website. However, we don't have many people applying for settlement here, they reported only 14 settlement visa applications in April. Normally there are processed within 3 weeks. 
Will see, it is getting on my nerves, waiting is.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Zama said:


> I just wonder why UKBA doesn't make this service available in all countries? For instance, in Kazakhstan we don't have such option and everyone has to wait the normal visa processing timeframe given on their website. However, we don't have many people applying for settlement here, they reported only 14 settlement visa applications in April. Normally there are processed within 3 weeks.
> Will see, it is getting on my nerves, waiting is.


Stay strong, Zama, the waiting will continue to get on your nerves, you'll feel like an elastic band stretch almost too far by the time you get word of your determination. But you can make it through, I know you can

They are working on getting priority service up in all countries, actually, and I know once it's available to everyone there are going to be a lot of happy applicants! If you keep an eye on this page (link follows) you can keep up with which countries now have applicants doing the Happy Dance:

http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/n...&filterMonth=&filterYear=&filterDateSubmit=GO

To see the latest country with priority service now available you'll have to go to page two of that. Saudi Arabia is now able to provide priority service. 

You can also use this page (link follows), scroll down to your country and click on that name for the latest news specific to your country:

UK Border Agency | News and updates

Lol, I use those two links several times a day!


----------



## Zama (Apr 23, 2012)

thank you AAIS, I am trying to stay strong, although still check my visa status several times a day  
the UKBA website is in my bookmarks and I keep on entering it on a regular basis


----------



## hkbiscuit (Jun 2, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> Was there anything not quite simple on your application, like maybe a divorce with/out children, bank statements printed off the 'Net, or anything?
> 
> I am really hoping you hear something soon, the priority service for settlement applications is usually very reliable to the 48 hours and I'm so sorry you are having to wait longer!
> 
> The whole point of paying that $300 is to get a speedier determination in a straightforward case, or a message from the UKBA as to why your determination is going to take a little longer to determine. I mean, I'm sure they are swamped with apps due to the deadline, but I'm equally sure that UKBA NYC has an excellent reputation for both processing quickly and notifying when they can't.



Yes, a divorce with children, on his side in the UK. Maybe that's what is holding things up...


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

hkbiscuit said:


> Yes, a divorce with children, on his side in the UK. Maybe that's what is holding things up...


I wish I could say comfortingly 'Oh, that's it!' but I really don't know that-only the ECO does. 

I do know though, that that it can take them several days to check divorce papers-did you send his divorce papers with the application?


----------



## hkbiscuit (Jun 2, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> I wish I could say comfortingly 'Oh, that's it!' but I really don't know that-only the ECO does.
> 
> I do know though, that that it can take them several days to check divorce papers-did you send his divorce papers with the application?


No I didn't, was going to but the email didn't list that as an item I needed to send. I have them, I wish I had sent them now :S


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

hkbiscuit said:


> No I didn't, was going to but the email didn't list that as an item I needed to send. I have them, I wish I had sent them now :S


The email? Did you get an email from the UKBA asking you to send more documents?


----------



## hkbiscuit (Jun 2, 2012)

No, I did not receive a request for more information. I'm referring to the email listing documents you should see in with your application....I believe it was on the same email showing confirmation of payment for the application.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

hkbiscuit said:


> No, I did not receive a request for more information. I'm referring to the email listing documents you should see in with your application....I believe it was on the same email showing confirmation of payment for the application.


After I hit 'Submit Reply' it occurred to me that's what you meant (insert forehead smack here). 

OK, it's afternoon there, and you haven't heard anything yet, so what I suggest is take a calendar and mark Day1, Day2, Day3...Day15 (D15) on the calendar starting Day1 (D1) on the day you got the email from them confirming receipt. Don't mark holidays and weekends-you got the email on Monday the 2nd, so that's going to be D1, Wed the 4th was a holiday, so D3 is going to be Thursday. 

It will occupy your mind, give you something to cross off each evening, and will give you something to 'watch' count down. It's a small thing, but it does help-it certainly helped me when I was waiting down the 28 days of my projected timeline. (The 'your UK visa has been issued...' email arrived on the 28th day, btw)

I'd suggest not worrying, but I know that won't help one bit.


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

Well update on my progress, I used a priority courier service. My package was delivered to them on Monday and my visa was suppose to have been sent out today but I haven't received an email so I've been calling bugging them. I finally got the guy who is doing mine and apparently they are swamped with so many visas coming thru, but he said they were working on mine now... He said I had so much information that it was taking longer to get it together... Isn't that a good thing though to have lots of information? He made it sound a little out of the norm to have so much! Who knows, but my visa app should be sent out first thing tomorrow morning,ugh I hate this whole waiting game thing, it's so nerve wrecking!


----------



## hkbiscuit (Jun 2, 2012)

hkbiscuit said:


> No, I did not receive a request for more information. I'm referring to the email listing documents you should see in with your application....I believe it was on the same email showing confirmation of payment for the application.


Visa was issued yesterday!!! Phew! Big relief : ))

Thanks for your support everyone!!!


----------



## rwestie37 (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow! That's awesome. Congrats! I go for my biometric appointment tomorrow and will be sending mine priority.


----------



## rwestie37 (Jun 30, 2012)

So I logged back in to look at the "priority" tab, I will be sending my documents tomorrow and will be paying for priority but there Isn't a priority tab at all. It says: print your completed online application. Print your visa appointment reference. Change or cancel your visa appointment. Am I missing something? Help!


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

rwestie37 said:


> So I logged back in to look at the "priority" tab, I will be sending my documents tomorrow and will be paying for priority but there Isn't a priority tab at all. It says: print your completed online application. Print your visa appointment reference. Change or cancel your visa appointment. Am I missing something? Help!



check out this site:

http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/countries/usa/worldbridge-services/?langname=UK English 


And then read world bridge 

https://www.visainfoservices.com/pages/Content.aspx?Tag=Services_PAGE

Make sure you pay for the right visa priority...

Hope this helps


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

rwestie37 said:


> So I logged back in to look at the "priority" tab, I will be sending my documents tomorrow and will be paying for priority but there Isn't a priority tab at all. It says: print your completed online application. Print your visa appointment reference. Change or cancel your visa appointment. Am I missing something? Help!


Go to WorldBridge site at https://www.visainfoservices.com/pages/content.aspx?tag=Services_page and follow the instruction for settlement priority service exactly. I assume you are applying in US.


----------



## swedey2k (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi all, 

We submitted my wife's application yesterday with the priority settlement visa service.

While we followed most of the instructions (Clearly labelled outermost packet, receipt on the top of the files), I did not realise that you have to pay for the priority service on the same day as you physically mail the documents to the NYC processing hub (kicking myself for it now as tried to follow every regulation to the letter). We paid for the service on Saturday and mailed on Tuesday. 

Will this make a difference on the processing? I must admit I'm a little lost to why you have to purchase it on the same day you mail the application info (given that the UKBA may not neccessarily recieve your folder on the day after you mail it, it may be two or three days down the line etc)

Thanks!


----------



## rgmove (Feb 28, 2013)

*How soon to get email for priority settlement visa?*

So I've submitted my visa via priority settlement service, it arrived on Monday as scheduled, can see FedEx confirmation, but now it's Wednesday night and still haven't received email from UKBA that they have received and are processing the priority visa. Making me concerned. It seems like if it were priority people were getting responses within a few days?


----------

